# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ المقرئ خليل الشكرجي في ذمة الله

## رشيد الكيلاني

*خلال شهر واحد .. تودع الموصل علما اخر من أعلماء القران .. الشيخ المقرئ خليل الشكرجي في ذمة الله*
*بعد أن ودعت الموصل قبل أيام علم القراءات الشيخ سمير الملا ذنون .. ها هي تودع ( أبا قيدار ) الشيخ المقرئ خليل بن إبراهيم الشكرجي والذي وافاه الأجل في إحدى مستشفيات أربيل .*
*رحمه الله تعالى وأجزل مثوبته ورزقه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة وجزاه الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء .. وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*كتب في ترجمة نفسه قائلا :*
*من مواليد (1363 هجرية) الموافق (1944 ميلادية) فـي مدينة الموصل / محلةالنبي جرجيس*
*التحقت في صـغري بدور الكتاتيب عند امرأة في محلة الجامع الكبير تسمى (الملاية جميلة) حفظت عندها بعضاً من سور القرآن الكريم وشيئاً من مبادئ القراءة والكتابة.*
*بعـدها التحقـت بالمدرسـة الابتدائية ثم المتوسـطة فالإعداديـة ثـم في معـهد إعـداد المعلمين حيـث تخرجت سنة (1385 هجري ــ 1965 ميلادي)*
*وعينت معلماً فـي منطـقة ناحـية زمار ، واشتغلت بالتعليم لمدة ثلاث سنوات تقريباً ، بعدها نقـلت إلى ديوان المديرية العامة للتربية في محافظة نينوى سنة (1968م) وعملت موظفاً في قسم الذاتية حتى تاريخ إحالتي على التقاعد سنة (1410 هجري / 1990 ميلادي).*
*كنت ومنذ صـغري محباً للقرآن الكريم ، مغرماً بتلاوته ، شغوفاً لسماعه مـن المقرئيـــن وبخاصــــة المصريـيــن منهم وأخـص بالـذكــر الشــــيخ أبـــو العينـــين شـعـيشـع والشـيخ مصطفـى إسـماعـيل والشـيخ محمـد رفـعت والشيـخ عبـد الفـتاح
 الشعشاعي وكنت أقلدهم في التلاوة ،*
*واستطعت والحمـد لله أن أحفظ معظم التلاوات التي كنت اسمعها من هـؤلاء الشـيوخ وغيرهـم ولا زلت متمسـكاً بحفـظها لحد الآن بفضل الله تبارك وتعالى ، ولديّ مكتبة تضم تسجيلات مختلفة ومتنوعة ونادرة لكثير من شيوخ القراء المصريين والعراقيين.*
*ورغبة مني في تعلم طرق وقواعد التجويد والتعرف والاستزادة من هذا العلم اتصلت بفضيلة الشيخ محمد صالح الجوادي رحمه الله شيخ القراء والمقارئ في العراق فـي
أوائل سنة (1388 هجري ــ 19688 ميلادي) حيث كنا من سكنة محلة واحدة (محلة النـبي جرجـيس)*
*وكنت أقرأ عليه أولاً في جامع الرابعية ،*
*ولما تقـدم به العمر وظـهر عليه العـجز انتـقـلت معه إلـى مســجد العقبـة الواقع في محلتنا وقرأت عليه ما يقارب
 نصـف القـرآن الكريــم برواية حفـص ،*
*ثـم انقطع عـن التدريس بسـبب مرضه إلى أن توفـاه الله تعالــى صبـاح يوم الخمـيس (16 ربيع الأول 1393 هجري المـوافـق 19 نيسـان 1973 ميلادي) رحمه الله تعالـى رحمة واسعة وجزاه الله تعالـى عن الاسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء.*
*بعد هذا الفراغ الذي تركه الشيخ الجوادي رحمه الله اتصلت بالشيخ شاكر محمود آل مـلا خضـير رحمـه الله الذي كان إماماً وخطيباً في جامـع مريـم خاتـون وقرأت عليه شيئاً من علوم الفقه حيث كنت اقرأ في هذا الجامع في محفل يوم الجمعة.*
*بعدها اتصـلت بفضـيلة شـيخي الـحاج يونس إبراهـيم الطائـي رحمه الله الذي كان قد أجيز بالقراءات السبع من قبل الشيخ عبد الفتاح الجومرد رحمه الله ،*
*وبدأت بالقراءة عليه فأكملت ختمة برواية حفص عن عاصم كنت قد بدأتها على الشـيخ محمد صالح الجوادي رحمه الله ،*
*ثم قرأت عليه القراءات السـبع اعتباراً من شهر شوال (1399
هجري الموافق لشهر أيلول 19799 ميلادي) قراءة محققة مجودة مرتبة حتى أكملت عليه ختمة كاملة على الجمع الكبير*
*فأجازني الشيخ يونس إبراهيم الطائي رحمه الله فـي محفل أقيم فـي جامع اليقظـة الإسـلامية بالموصل عصر يوم الاثنين (29 شوال سنة 1403 هجرية الموافق ليوم 8/8/1983م) ولقبني (منار القراء).*
*وقد أرخ هذه الإجازة عدد من الأساتذة وشيوخ الموصل منهم الأستاذ الفاضل حسين الفخري رحمه الله بأبيات قال فيها :ــ*
*ولهـم أنت فأرخ : تـبع ادخلوها بسلام آمنين (1403هجري)*
*وكذلك الشيخ أكرم عبد الوهاب حيث قال :ـ*
*فقلت خليل أرخ فالإجازة منار أجود القراء راما (1403هجري)*
*وكذلك الشيخ إبراهيم المشهداني قد أرخها قصيدتين فقال :ــ
 قم ياضيــآء فـأرخ أتــى المــنار خلـيل*
*أضياء القراء فأرخ فمنار القراء خليلك
(14033هجري)*
*بعد نيلي الإجازة في القراءات السبع جلست لتدريس هذا العلم في جامع الصفار ولحد الآن*
*والحمد لله وقد قرأ عليّ العشرات من طلاب هذا العلم وأجزت البعض منهم ، ولا يزال الكثير يتلقون هذا العلم في جامع الصفار وجامع الشهداء الكبير*
*وقد أجزت عدداً من النساء برواية حفص في جامع الشهداء الكبير.*
*هـذا وقد قرأت فـي عدة جوامع فـي محافل يوم الجمعة ولفـترات طويلة وأخص منها بالذكر
( جامع مريم خاتون ــ جامع الصفارــ جامع بهاء الدين ــ جامع الباشا ــ جامع بركة الرحمن ).*
*كما عملت خطيباً في كثير من جوامع الموصل بصورة متقطعة عند حدوث شواغر فيها ولا يزال بعض الأخوة الخطباء يكلفونني بإلقاء الخطبة عند تغيبهم عن جوامعهم.*
*لديّ عدة تسجيلات فـي تلاوة القرآن الكريم كنت قد سجلتها بصوتي فـي تلفـزيون الموصل وقد أرسـل البعض منها إلى تلفزيون بغـداد ، وكان آخر تسـجيل في رمضان سنة (1998م).*
*انتـخـبت عضــواً مؤســساً فــي الهيئة الإداريــة لجمعيــة القـراء والمجوديــن العراقيـين / فـرع نينـوى ولا زلت كذلك ،*
*واشـتركت مـع الهيئـة فــي إدارة وتـحكــيم المسـابقات فـي حفظ وتلاوة القرآن الكريم برواية حفص والقراءات السـبع التي كـنا نقيمها في شهر رمضان المبارك ولعدة سنوات في جامع الرحمة .*
*حالياً أعمل مع الهيئة الإدارية في ((ثانوية العراق الأهلية للبنين)) ومدرساً لمادة التربية الإسلامية فيهــــــا . . .*
*أسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يجعلنا من أهل القرآن ويحشـرنا مع أهل القرآن إنه على ما يشـاء قدير وبالإجابـة جديـر وآخـر دعـوانا أن الحـمد لله رب العامين . وصــلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)
من موقع الشيخ شيرزاد*

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويدخله فسيح جناته مع الابرار

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي



----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> 


اول مرة اسمع تلاوته ما شاء الله تلاوة متقنة وقد كان رحمه الله يسكن قريبا من دارنا ويحتفظ بنوادر التسجيلات القرانية لكبار القراء والله اعلم ما هو حال اهله وبيته ومتاعه بعد تدمير الرافضة لمدينة الموصل وخاصة ان بيته يقع في الرفاعي التي حصل فيها التدمير الهائل وقد توفي رحمه الله في اربيل بعيدا عن مدينته الحدباء ..جزاكم الله خيرا على رفع التلاوة

----------


## عالي السند

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
**رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
اللهم اخلف على الأمة خيرا يارب العالمين*

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> *إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
> **رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
> اللهم اخلف على الأمة خيرا يارب العالمين*


الله يبارك فيك امين يارب العالمين

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------

